

Too Fast, Too Furious: In search of time gained - dnetesn
https://nplusonemag.com/issue-21/the-intellectual-situation/too-fast-too-furious/

======
ChuckMcM
Welcome to your 40's. :-)

Joking aside, it takes a while for many people to realize that at the end of
their life, they are just going to be dead. But as they do come to realize
that, they question what they are spending their time on, and then often
completely turn around what they care about. A number of publications have
called this the 'u-turn' or mid-life dip.

------
nether
FOMO

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_of_missing_out](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_of_missing_out)

